# Valentino Outlet



## tezzzzy

Anyone have a contact for them?


----------



## Passerine123

Which one? My favorite is the store at Foxtown in Mendrisio, Switzerland, near the Italian border. TBH, I like some of the outlet products better than what I see in their regular boutiques.


----------

